# The 350Z



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Did anyone see the brand new, net yet in the dealers' showroom, 350Z on 5th gear? I think it is a car that cannot be ingored. In the very unlikely event of my falling out with my TT, I would definitely have one above anything else at the price. I don't think it's possible to pay over Â£30,000.

Joe


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

They are in the showrooms now, and it is possible to pay quite a bit over 30k.

In fact Â£34,523.56 fully loaded, more if you take out an extended warrenty.

I am going to test drive one tomorrow. 8)


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Â£35000.00? 2 Seater Coupe? Ill have a Z4M off Broadspeed for Â£35455.00 thanks.

Why buy a Datsun when you can have a Bimmer with THAT M engine?


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

I didn't realise they needed specking up that much. The impression I got from the programme was that the prices were about Â£27,000 and that included almost everything needed to satisfy all but the most discerning. My local dealer said that they would not be in _any_ showroom until August/September. I've booked a drive for Aug/Sept :lol: but have no intention of buying one.

Are we talking about the same 350Z, the one with the bulge in the bonnet, larger cubic capacity, higher revving, extra bhp and slightly different styling?

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Godzilla said:


> They are in the showrooms now, and it is possible to pay quite a bit over 30k.
> 
> In fact Â£34,523.56 fully loaded, more if you take out an extended warrenty.
> 
> I am going to test drive one tomorrow.  8)


Please let us all know how it was for you :roll:

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Are you sure about those prices? A quick check on Google suggests that even with the GT pack they are avaialbe for Â£27,295.

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Have a look here...what more would you want for well under Â£30,000 when you buy from the right source?

http://www.nissan.co.uk/home/vehicles/p ... ?ln=/en_GB

Joe


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Whichever 350 is on the Nissan site, and I suspect Joe is referring to a different model, prices up as follows....

Body: 3 door coupe 
Engine: 3.5 V6 Manual 
Fuel consumption (Urban cycle) 16.8 l/100 km
16.8 mpg 
Fuel consumption (Extra-urban) 8.8 l/100 km
32.1 mpg 
Combined cycle fuel consumption 11.7 l/100 km
24.1 mpg 
CO2 Emissions 280 g/km

Grade: 350Z with GT Pack 
Base Price: Â£29,295.00

Exterior: 
4.Kuro Black
+ Â£450.00

Interior: 
Alezan Orange Leather
+ Â£400.00

Options & Accessories:

19" Nismo Wheels Front (each - two required) + Â£550.00 *

19" Nismo Wheel Rear (each - two required) + Â£550.00 *

NISMO aero kit + Â£2,850.00

Services:

Recommended total price Â£34,095.00 *


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I had a GT pack 350z, with added Orange leather, Rays alloys and metallic paint. I don't recall it costing over Â£28k.

Granted, I think you can add Sat Nav, but I don't know how to get the price over Â£35k.


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

jampott said:


> I had a GT pack 350z, with added Orange leather, Rays alloys and metallic paint. I don't recall it costing over Â£28k.
> 
> Granted, I think you can add Sat Nav, but I don't know how to get the price over Â£35k.


Add the Nismo suff as in Legs post.

Will let you know how it goes.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Guys I've just specked one on the net, as I would have it, and it comes out at Â£31,000 _retail_. I know I can get some discount, so I'm at a loss as to how the price can be around Â£35,000 Can you enlighten me?

Joe


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Read the above posts


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Leg said:


> Whichever 350 is on the Nissan site, and I suspect Joe is referring to a different model, prices up as follows....
> 
> Body: 3 door coupe
> Engine: 3.5 V6 Manual
> ...


I wouldn't choose any of the items in blue print :roll:


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

The wheels are awesome.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

GT pack adds about Â£2500, + Nismo stuff is many Â£k's, so you CAN get to almost Â£35k, but you can also get a "basic" 350 (without GT kit) for Â£26k (less any discount you can get) so you could be sat in a brand new UK car for at most Â£25k I'd have thought.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

depends on spec i guess.

but the nismo stuff is nice.

not sure if i would buy a brand new one though, although a car i like. 
you got anything else in mind?


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

neil1003 said:


> GT pack adds about Â£2500, + Nismo stuff is many Â£k's, so you CAN get to almost Â£35k, but you can also get a "basic" 350 (without GT kit) for Â£26k (less any discount you can get) so you could be sat in a brand new UK car for at most Â£25k I'd have thought.


The latest 350Z with GT kit is Â£29,295 _retail_ with more than enough spec for most people.

Joe


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

How ,why would you want a car from a company that trusts mackems tp put some of their cars together


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

TTCool said:


> neil1003 said:
> 
> 
> > GT pack adds about Â£2500, + Nismo stuff is many Â£k's, so you CAN get to almost Â£35k, but you can also get a "basic" 350 (without GT kit) for Â£26k (less any discount you can get) so you could be sat in a brand new UK car for at most Â£25k I'd have thought.
> ...


Yeah, that's what I'm saying, "basic" is around Â£26.5k ish, GT is Â£29k, so if you just want a 350 without the GT extras, then you could easily get one for Â£25k.

GT pack means you are essentially paying Â£2500 for leather (unless you value CC and uprated hi-fi, I wouldn't to be honest), but then I wouldn't want NOT to have leather... :?


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

So basically it's more than an OK buy  at a very good price Q.E.D.

Joe


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

TTCool said:


> So basically it's more than an OK buy  at a very good price Q.E.D.
> 
> Joe


Absolutely 8)

Not practical enough for me though


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> How ,why would you want a car from a company that trusts mackems tp put some of their cars together


Andrew,

I'd rather have the latest 350Z than the later TT, even if it's made by Geordies :lol: :lol:

I'll get me coat

Joe


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TTCool said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > How ,why would you want a car from a company that trusts mackems tp put some of their cars together
> ...


I'm not giving you any more tips :wink:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


Drat, I've shot myself in the foot, Andrew. I hope you will have forgotten about it by the next annual meet.

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Godzilla said:


> They are in the showrooms now, and it is possible to pay quite a bit over 30k.
> 
> In fact Â£34,523.56 fully loaded, more if you take out an extended warrenty.
> 
> I am going to test drive one tomorrow. 8)


How did you get on? What was it like for you? Please tell it as it is, with no preconceived prejudice :wink:

Thank you

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

PS It turns out that my local dealer meant that HE would not have a demo car until Aug/Sep :? Very misleading :evil:

Joe


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

TTCool said:


> Godzilla said:
> 
> 
> > They are in the showrooms now, and it is possible to pay quite a bit over 30k.
> ...


Couldnt make it on Sunday, so I am going to rearrange it for next weekend.

Will keep you posted.

However I have sat on the roadster version. Still looked very nice car. Inside the trim quality seemed better that the earlier one, but still not in the same league as an Audi interior (in terms of appearance at least). Seat seemed better than the ones in my TT.

Cheers, more details after next weekend.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Godzilla said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > Godzilla said:
> ...


Thanks. Look forward to hearing from you.

Joe


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Joe - have you seen this months Evo mag - very good review of the revised 350Z in there 

James


----------



## Detroit20 (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi,

I saw this thread and I couldn't resist chucking in my two cents worth.

The 350z was the car I originally planned to buy (I'm now waiting for a TT Mark II), but two things put me off:

First, the massive crossbeam in the rear. It just destroys any practicality of what's already a small boot. I had a look in West London Nissan and realised immediately that it failed the Aunty Test (_that is, when I got to pick up my American Aunt from Gatwick, discover that she's got two full-sized suitcases, and have to tell her that either her or her cases are getting a cab_).

Two, resale values. When they're new they're 350Zs. When they're second hand they're Nissan 350Zs. After that they're overpriced Datsuns... My Audi dealer - who I realise won't be totally impartial in this matter - mentioned that the most difficult trade-in conversations he had were with 350Z owners. Apparentely they were always shocked to discover that Audi thought their cars were worth several thousand less than they did.

And, to be honest, it can't help that this is the third revision to the car in three years! It must have ripped the guts out of the market for the 1st gen cars.

But for all that, I still think they're the best looking cars on the road. Maybe I'll pick up a 1st gen in a couple of years. It surely won't cost more then Â£6k. :wink:

Detroit20


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

coupe-sport said:


> Joe - have you seen this months Evo mag - very good review of the revised 350Z in there
> 
> James


Not yet. I've no intention of changing. I just think the 350Z is an interesting car.

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Detroit20 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I saw this thread and I couldn't resist chucking in my two cents worth.
> 
> ...


Interesting, but I have always bought my cars with my heart  hence I've had my TT for 7 years; bought it new.

Joe


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Yeah, I've heard all the jokes about it being a Datsun, but they always made good sports cars. Look at the sales figures worldwide for the 280Z.

Also my brother got a 350Z at launch time (ie 3.50pm on the launch day). He had absolutely no problems with it even though it was one of the first in the country. Compare that to the mark 2 TT problems I have had and on this site. Why pay a load of money for four rings on the grill when they mean f*** all in terms of build quality. The 350Z is at least as good looking as the TT. And it drives the rear wheels!


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Godzilla said:


> Yeah, I've heard all the jokes about it being a Datsun, but they always made good sports cars. Look at the sales figures worldwide for the 280Z.
> 
> Also my brother got a 350Z at launch time (ie 3.50pm on the launch day). He had absolutely no problems with it even though it was one of the first in the country. Compare that to the mark 2 TT problems I have had and on this site. Why pay a load of money for four rings on the grill when they mean f*** all in terms of build quality. The 350Z is at least as good looking as the TT. And it drives the rear wheels!


I agree. A lot of crap thrown at other marques on here, not just the 350Z. Silly really and I am a very happy TT owner/driver. I've owned a lot of cars over the last 50 odd years including Ferrari, Porsche, TVR, Lotus, BMW Alpina, Jaguar, Lancia, and some I need not recall; they have all had their good points and bad. At the moment I'm very happy with my TT and have been for 7 years but that doesn't stop me appreciating other marques and the 350Z is high on my list. Fortunately I've had little or no trouble with my TT, but many have. I fail to see what purpose is served by harking back to a bygone age and calling the 350Z a Datsun. I once owned an early Ferrari which was a rust bucket.

Good point about sales figures.

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

PS I forgot about the Ford RS 1600 BDA. That was a good'un.

Joe


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Once you've had Jap :lol: :roll:


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Detroit20 said:


> Maybe I'll pick up a 1st gen in a couple of years. It surely won't cost more then Â£6k. :wink:
> 
> Detroit20


Do you mean the MK1 TT or the Zed..........the TT will be down to that price soon. :wink:

Most people are badge snobs, me too to an extent, but after the problems I had with my TT, a Datsun will do me fine........


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

I like the 350Z, it looks great and it has a proper drivetrain. The EVO test against the Z4 coupe seemed to suggest the gearing is a bit tall, 70mph in second and 100 in 3rd? A tad too much, and blunted the performance a bit, with 313bhp it should maybe be faster.


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

BAMTT said:


> Once you've had Jap :lol: :roll:


But you've had the wrong type of Jap


----------



## ir_fuel (Jan 10, 2003)

I switched from a chipped 1.8l 180hp FWD TT to a 350Z 2006 model (with the 300hp engine) and I have had no regrets whatsover 
I had the TT for 4.5 years and loved every minute in it, but I am sure enjoying this one, and RWD with an LSD is an eye-opener (and sphincter-shutter when flooring it in the wet :lol: )

I think the interior is very nice (better than the 2003-2005 model), and the noise is amazing (especially with a Nismo zorst  ) It doesnt need lowering like a TT to look good AND the suspension is less bouncy (mind you i am comparing to a MK1 TT here). The boot space is very small dough, but who cares, if I was looking for a missus-kids-and-accesorries carrying device i'd get a Peugeot 807 :lol:

And resale values? HA HA HA. If you want to sell your car there will ALWAYS be an excuse from a potential buyer/garage to give you less: its a not-so-popular-color, it is missing option X, the model has been facelifted, there is a new one about to appear on the market, it is not a popular car atm, there are stone chips on the bonnet/front-bumper, yadda yadda yadda.... :roll:

Face it, cars are a cost, not an investment. And the day you wreck it or park it against a tree (which we hope never happens) your resale value quickly goes down the drain too 

The only thing price-wise which compares is the MK2 TT, all the rest is way more expensive for the same specs.

Oh and forget about the nismo kit, it costs a fortune and you dont need it.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

ir_fuel said:


> I switched from a chipped 1.8l 180hp FWD TT to a 350Z 2006 model (with the 300hp engine) and I have had no regrets whatsover
> I had the TT for 4.5 years and loved every minute in it, but I am sure enjoying this one, and RWD with an LSD is an eye-opener (and sphincter-shutter when flooring it in the wet :lol: )
> 
> I think the interior is very nice (better than the 2003-2005 model), and the noise is amazing (especially with a Nismo zorst  ) It doesnt need lowering like a TT to look good AND the suspension is less bouncy (mind you i am comparing to a MK1 TT here). The boot space is very small dough, but who cares, if I was looking for a missus-kids-and-accesorries carrying device i'd get a Peugeot 807 :lol:
> ...


Excellent balanced write up 

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

TTCool said:


> Godzilla said:
> 
> 
> > They are in the showrooms now, and it is possible to pay quite a bit over 30k.
> ...


Hello

Did you get to drive it eventually? Please tell us how it was.

Joe


----------

